# Poo Picking..



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_I know, I must admit, I didn't used to 'poo-pick' as much as I should of, but now I have made it in to one of my 'weekend-ly' horsey jobs. 
There were patches where the horses' poo had gotten out of control and the grass hade become very over grown and messy. About a few months ago we took action and tidied the whole field up (yes, all three acres of it) by wheelbarrow, spade, grass-cutter, and rake!
Phew. At least we're on top of it now. Just spent, what felt like the whole day, 'poo-picking'.
So what are your fields like for 'poo-picking'?
Regards;
Little Missy. _​


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

well....erm......the small acre field with the two girls on is fine,all under control,but the 2 acre field my old girl is on is half ok(short grass)just dont walk down the bottom!!!:frown2:im hoping it will rot away


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If you lived near me you could have your poo picked up and moved just for letting me ride once a week :001_tt2: 

Infact when there is a horse in the field (one that isn't goin to bite my bum!) I just do it anyway  (because the ''owner doesn't care).

Hopefully soon I will start with my neighbours friends horse but she is having bonding time just now so I cant.


If I had a horse I would go about the cleaning up just as I do with my dogs (just with a larger bucket!) once every 2 days.

x


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> well....erm......the small acre field with the two girls on is fine,all under control,but the 2 acre field my old girl is on is half ok(short grass)just dont walk down the bottom!!!:frown2:im hoping it will rot away


I know what it's like! We have the two boys in the 3 acre field, at the minute. It's sectioned off into three, with gates joining each paddock. 
Believe me - when you hope it'll rot, all that happens is it goes flat -:001_huh:- and it's even harder to get up!

x



PoisonGirl said:


> If you lived near me you could have your poo picked up and moved just for letting me ride once a week :001_tt2:
> 
> Infact when there is a horse in the field (one that isn't goin to bite my bum!) I just do it anyway  (because the ''owner doesn't care).
> 
> ...


Yeah. I don't only do it on weekends, but incase I can't find the time to do it during the week, I'll do it at the weekend. But with the darker nights, when I get home from school, I'm quite limited to what I can do outside with the animals. 
Your dogs are gorgeous, by the way. 

x


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

the last yard i was at we poo picked every day. we then had a sample from each horse set to the vet for testing twice a year. if always came back negitve for worms, so we only had to worm once a year in october to give the horses a flush through. it cost £10 per horse for a test but still cheaper than a wormer. not so funny when it was your turn and it was pouring with rain or snow.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

My girl's had to poo pick before they went for a ride. when it started getting dark i did it most morning's and then we all did it on a saturday, When they were younger we used to see who could get the most


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I Poo pick in the morning and again in the evening..... I hate leaving it for two reasons one is because then I end up poo picking forever! and the other reason is because Caddy has had some worm damage, so I keep on top of the poo to try and keep my horses worm free...... but I hate poo picing in the winter when it is wet and cold!!!!!


----------

